# ماهو الفرق بين التلمود والتوارة ؟



## Coptic Man (6 ديسمبر 2006)

ان الفرق الاساسى بين التلمود والتوارة هو ان : 

التوارة وحى الهى ... التلمود كتاب وضعه اليهود ... 

فالتوارة هى : 
----------------- 
الخمسة اسفار الاولى من الكتاب المقدس " التكوين - الخروج - اللاويون - العدد - التثنية " وهى اول الوحى الالهى ... وتسمى ايضا بأسفار موسى الخمسة , والناموس ... 

ويقسم اليهود كتاب العهد القديم الى : 
---------------------------------------------- 
الناموس - ثم الانبياء - ثم الكتب ..... 

ويقسم المسيحيون كتاب العهد القديم الى : 
---------------------------------------------------- 
يقسمه المسيحيون الى قسمين : الناموس - والانبياء "مت 11 : 13 " 

او الى ثلاثة اقسام " موسى - الانبياء - المزامير " لو 24 : 44 " ... 

وهى تقسيمات يهمنا منها انها تشير الى التسميات الاخرى للتواره , وكذلك ترتيبها الذى لم يختلف عليه العهدان , اى وضعها دائما فى اول الكتاب ... 

اما التلمود 
----------- 
فهو كتاب مقسم الى قسمين : 

1- المشنة " اى الموضوع " 2- الجمارة " اى التفسير " 

1- المشنة " اى الموضوع " 
------------------------------- 
فالمشنة هى مجموعة من التقاليد المختلفة مع بعض ايات الكتاب المقدس , واليهود يزعمون ان هذه التقاليد اعطيت لموسى على الجبل , وتداولها من بعده هارون واليعازر ويشوع , وانتقلت بالتقليد الى من بعدهم من انبياء ثم اعضاء المجمع العظيم ... 

ولم تدون المشنة الا فى القرن الثانى بعد المسيح على يد الحاخام يهوذا ... الذى اطلقوا عليه " جامع المشنة " ... 

2- الجمارة " اى التفسير " 
------------------------------- 
فهى مجموعة المناظرات والتعاليم والتفاسير المتعلقة بالمشنة ... 

والجمارة نوعان : 
-------------------- 
1- تلمود اورشليم " كتب مابين القرنين 3 , 5 " ... 

2- تلمود بابل " كتب فى القرن الخامس " ... 

واطلاق كلمة " تلمود " على الجمارة ناتج عن احتوائها على التعاليم المستخدمة دائما فى الفرائض , كغسل الايدى مثلا الذى ذكره السيد المسيح عند حديثه عن القريسيين وانهم يبطلون كلام الله بتقليدهم " مر 7 : 1 - 13 " ... 

والخلاصة 
----------- 
والخلاصة ان التلمود ليس وحيا من الله , وكلمة تلمود بالعربية ترجمتها هى تعليم ... وهذا يبرز السبب فى وجوده ... 

​
منقوول​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (6 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع المهم

ايضا من المهم الذكر ان التلمود يحوي نصوص عنصرية كثيرة ضد كل من هو غير يهودي
ولهذا التلمود كتاب للمتشددين من اليهود اما باقي اليهود فلا يهتمون بمعرفة التلمود حتى


----------



## girl_in_jesus (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرا على الموضوع المهم ده

ودى بعض التفاصيل عنهم ومنقوله ايضأ

التلمود 

يعد التلمود عند معظم اليهود الكتاب المقدس الثاني بعد التوراة، بل يعده بعضهم أقدس من التوراة نفسها. واعتقدوا أيضا أنه وحي، غير أن نقله منذ نزوله ظل شفاهة، حمله موسى ثم أخذه عنه هارون وأبناؤه، وهكذا في سلسلة متواترة إلى أن دُوِّنَ(53). 

ويعني لفظ التلمود " التعليم "، وأصله من نفس الجذر العربي (لَمَدَ) وهو قسمان : 

1. المِــشْنَه : 

اللفظ  من جذر "شَنَّه"، أي ثَنَّى. والأصل في هذه التسمية أن التوراة تعني الكتاب الأول، وكتاب المشنه هو تثنية له بالشرح، فهو ثان أو تثنية. 

وعليه فمضمون "المشنه" يرتبط أساساً بمضمون التوراة وما فيها، تاريخاً أو شريعة، وأضيفت إلى ذلك الأحداث التي حدثت بعد موسى، والفتاوى والتشريعات والاجتهادات والأحكام التي صدرت عن المجامع اليهودية المختلفة على مدى أزمنة طويلة. وكانت كل هذه العناصر غير منسقة ولا مجموعة، إلى أن شرع شمعون بن جملئيل، وهو من كبار فقهاء طبرية، مستعيناً بعلماء طبرية، في عملية التنسيق، فبدأوه سنة 166م بالتبويب والتنقيح والترتيب. وتتابع العمل إلى أن أتمه يهوذا هناسي وتلامذته، حوالي 216م. وسمي العلماء الذين أسهموا في جمع مادة "المشنه" خلال زمن طويل "ثَنَّائِيم" مفرده "ثَنَّاء"، من اللفظ الآرامي" ثَنَّا" أي حَشَّى، من تحشية النص. 

حررت المشنه بالعبرية في 63 قسما، وتضمنت هذه الأقسام 524 فصلا، وتناولت هذه الفصول مواضيع مختلفة، منها التاريخي والتشريعي والاجتماعي، وما أحاط  بكل هذا من جدل على مر السنين. 

وأقسام "المشنه" الكبرى ستة، سمي كل قسم "سِدِر"، وكل سدر انقسم إلى "مَسِّخِتْ" وكل مسخت إلى "بِرَقيم" وكل برق إلى "مِشْنِيوت". وهذه أقسامها : 

ü الزروع، وموضوعه التشريعات والقضايا والأحكام الخاصة بالفلاحة والأرض، وما يتصل بذلك من عبادات. 

ü الأعياد (الفصول)، وموضوعه الأعياد اليهودية والسبت والأيام المقدسة، والأيام التي صادفت مناسبات مفرحة أو محزنة في تاريخ بني إسرائيل، وما يجب فعله في هذه المناسبات. 

* النساء، وموضوعه قوانين الزواج والطلاق والوصايا والنذر. 

*  العقوبات، وموضوعه الأحوال الشخصية والتشريعات المدنية والعقوبات، ونظام الحكم والتنظيمات المدنية. 

*  المقدسات، وموضوعه القرابين والأضحيات والهيكل والتشريع الخاص بالكهنة والعبادات ووصف هيكل أورشليم. 

*  الطهارة، وموضوعه الطهارة والنجاسة في المأكولات والمشروبات، والتطهير، وما يتبع ذلك. 

وتأثرت لغة المشنه بالأسلوب الآرامي كثيراً، وهو أسلوب مَيَّزَهَا عن العبرية التوراتية، لذلك دعاها الدارسون "اللغة الرِّبِّيَّة" نسبة إلى الرِّبِّيِّين. وتضمنت دخيلاً أجنبياً تبعاً للأنظمة السياسية التي عاصرت مقعديها، ففيها دخيل من الآرامية واللاتينية والفارسية والإغريقية. 

2. "الگمارا" : 

الگمارا لفظ آرامي يعني الإتمام والتكميل، أي الإتمام بالتدقيق والتفصيل لما جاء في المشنه. وقد كتبت الگمارا بلغة آرامية بها خليط عبري، وساهم في كتابتها شيوخ وطلاب المدارس والأكاديميات، من فلسطين وبابل، وذلك فيما بين السنوات 220 و500م. ويُسَمَّى علماء الگمارا "أَمُورَئِيم" مفرده "أمُورَا" أي "المتكلمون"، للتمييز بينهم وبين علماء المشنه "الثنائيم" أي المُحَشِّين. 

و"الگمارا" هي حواشي نص المشنه التي أصبحت بديلاً للتوراة خلال القرنين الثالث والرابع، ولم يخرج "الأمورئيم " فيها عن تقسيم المشنه وفصولها، ولكنهم وسعوا النقاش في قضاياها ودققوا في قواعدها وأحكامها، وطبقوا ما جاء فيها على القضايا الطارئة أو القضايا التي افترضوها، موضحين ذلك بالأمثلة والحكايات، كما قابلوا بين الأحكام الفقهية المتعاقبة ليخلصوها إلى الحكم الفقهي النهائي. 

ويمكن أن نقسم التلمود من حيث المضمون تقسيماً آخر، فهو : 

* " الهَلَخا"، وهي من الجذر "هلخ " أي سار وشرع، فهي إذن التشريع، شَرَّعَ تشريعاً : "هَلَخْ ـ هَلَخَ". وموضوع التلمود بطبيعة الحال هو كل القوانين والتشريعات في جميع فروع الحياة والسلوك. 

*  " الهگدا"، من الجذر (هَكَدَ)، أي روى وأخبر. فموضوعها كل ما يتعلق بتواريخ وقصص وأخبار بني إسرائيل، وأخبار الممالك والأمم التي عاصروها، وكل ذلك مسبوك في شكل دروس تستنبط من واقع اليهود. ومن هنا تضمن التلمود أيضاً جانباً كبيراً من الأخلاق والسلوكيات كما تصورها اليهود. 

والتلمود، تلمودان : تلمود بابلي وهو الذي تحدثنا عنه، وهو الأشمل والأكبر، والأكثر تأثيراً في التشريع والفكر والسلوك اليهودي. 

والتلمود الأورشليمي وهو أصغر، ويتضمن 39 مبحثاً من المشنه، وانتهى تهذيبه في أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي، وهو موجز وأكثر وضوحاً وأسهل أسلوباً(54). 

لا يفوتنا هنا أن نذكر بما سبق أن أشرنا إليه، وهو أن التلمود أصبح لدى اليهود في مكانة التوراة، وأحياناً قدموه عليها. غير أنه ظهر في العراق، في القرن الثامن الميلادي، مذهب ترأسه عنان بن داود، وعرف بمذهب القرائين، ورفض هؤلاء التلمود جملة وتفصيلاً. ومن هنا جاء اسم مذهبهم "قراؤون"، لأن يهود العالم الإسلامي كانوا يطلقون على التوراة اسم "الِمقْرا"، ولعل ذلك كان من تأثير الثقافة الإسلامية، فالـ "مقرا"، معنى واشتقاقاً يقابل لفظ القرآن(55) ولأنهم لا يؤمنون إلا بالمقرا أي التوراة فهم القراؤون، ولذلك يرفضون التلمود. 

وللتلمود مختصرات وشروح كثيرة، لعل أفضلها بالنسبة للتلمود البابلي هو شرح الرِّبِّي شلموه بن إسحاق، المعروف بـ "رشي". وأجودها اختصاراً وشرحاً للتلمود الأورشليمي، هو شرح موسى بن ميمون، المعروف بـ " مشنه تورا" أو اليد القوية(56). 

3. المدرشيم : 

ومفرده "مِدْرَش" من الجذر "درش" أي درس، وهو نفس الجذر العربي. ويعني المصطلحُ كل الدراسات التفسيرية والتشريعية، والاجتهادات والقواعد الأخلاقية، المبنية على النص المقدس، والتي يذهب فيها أصحابها بعيداً عن ظاهر النص لينفذوا إلى أعماقه، وليستنبطوا منه استنباطات لا تترك جانباً من جوانب الكتاب إلا واستفادت منه. وينقسم بدوره إلى : 

*  مدرش هلخا : ويتناول النص بالتفسير والبحث والاستنباطات التشريعية. وقد يختص الدرس بجانب معين من جوانب التشريع. 

*  مدرش هگدا : وهو درس يُتَوسع فيه، في الأخبار والروايات التاريخية، ويستخرج منه الدَّرْشَان (الواعظ أو الفقيه) تفاسير وتأويلات تناسب واقع الحال الذي عليه اليهود إبانها. 

وكان للخيال دور كبير في هذه الدراسة، مما جعل الأحداث والوقائع تختلط بالأسطورة وبكل تصور غريب لا يقبله العقل والفكر. 

وقد اهتم "المدرشيم" بالأخبار والروايات والمأثورات الشعبية. ومن أشهر "المدرشيم" وأكثرها تميزاً "مدرش هگدا" و"مدرش ربا". 

*  مدرش ربا، أي التفسير الكبير : ويستند على الروايات والأخبار لشرح الأسفار الخمسة، وكذا نشيد الأناشيد والجامعة والأمثال ومراثي إرمياء وروث وإستير. وجرت العادة بأن يُنْعَتَ كل سفر مُفَسَّرٍ من أسفار العهد العتيق بـ "ربا" (كبير) فتفسير سفرالتكوين هو "بريشيت ربا" والخروج "شموت ربا"... ألخ. وغالبا ما كانت تلقى هذه "الربوت" (التفاسير الكبرى) في الكنيس أو أمام جمع من المستمعين، وينطلق فيها المتحدث من نص توراتي ليتجول بسامعيه في المواضيع المشار إليها. 

وجُمعت أدبيات هذه "الربوت" خلال قرون، إذ دونت فيما بين القرن السادس والثاني عشر الميلاديين. 

وبعض المدرشيم تنسب إلى أشخاص بعينهم، مثل "مدرش تنحوما" الذي فسر الأخماس كلها (التوراة) وكان ذلك في حوالي القرن الرابع الميلادي. 

والواقع أن كتابة المدرشيم لم تنقطع أبداً، فهي موجودة أينما وجد اليهود والبيعة، فقد ورث الفكر اليهودي إرثاً كبيراً من هذا النوع من الأدبيات، تركه الأحبار في الشرق والغرب الإسلاميين، ذلك أن أهمية المدرشيم ارتبطت بشهرة مؤلفيها. 

ولا يمكننا فصل المضمون الأدبي والفلسفي الذي أنتجه القرَّاؤون، وهم فاتحو المذهب العقلاني اليهودي، والعلماء الربيون، مثل سعديه كؤون الفيومي ويحيى بن بقودا، ويهودا اللاوي، وموسى بن ميمون، وأبراهام بن ميمون، وأسرة بني تبون، وابن عزره، وغيرهم كثير. 

لقد اختلط المضمون الأدبي والفلسفي بالنص المقدس، لأن هؤلاء كانوا يشاركون في الاجتماعات الكنسية الكبرى، وكان دورهم الاجتماعي وأحيانا السياسي يفرض عليهم أن يتحدثوا ويخاطبوا الجمهور، فكان مضمون كلامهم هذا "مدرشيم" يعتمد النص المقدس مع النظر في الأحداث والقضايا التي عاصروها. 
*


----------



## Bino (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*التلمود عند اليهود كالدسقوليه عند المسيحيين*

*شكراً يا كوبتك على فتح الموضوع القيم ده*
* و شكراً يا لايت بلوو و يا جيرو على المشاركه المفيده*
*و اسمحولى اقول تعليق صغير .....*
*أنا قريت جزء صغير أوى من التلمود ( نسخه انجليزيه ) و الجزء اللى قريته كان بيختص بموضوع التهود بمعنى دخول أى أممى فى جماعة الرب .*
*لكن اللى عايز أقوله ان تمسك اليهود بالتلمود شيئ طبيعى جداً , لأنهم بيعتبروه تقليد الآباء المتوارث عبر الأجيال زى ما كوبتك و ضح ... و زى ماحنا كمسيحيين بعض الطوائف بتتمسك أوى بتعاليم الآباء الرسل زى مثلاًَ طقس القداس مش مذكور عنه أى حاجه فى الكتاب المقدس الا ( شكر , بارك , كسر , و أعطى التلاميذ ) لكن طقس القداس و طريقة استدعاء الروح القدس لم تذكر فى الكتاب المقدس و لكن توارثتها الاجيال عن طريق الرسل.....*
*و احنا بنشوف ان الاخوه البروستانت معندهمش طقس القداس لكن مجرد كسر الخبز و ده لانهم مبيهتموش بتعاليم الرسل و بيكتفوا بتعاليم السيد المسيح و تعاليم بولس و بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا اللى مكتوبه فى الكتاب المقدس بس...*
*كذلك اليهود التلمود بالنسبه ليهم هم تعليم الآباء يعنى زى الدسقوليه عندنا بالظبط*
*و فى ملحوظه صغيره : ان فى طوائف يهوديه لا تشدد على تعاليم التلمود و لكن اليهود الأوروثوذكس بيتمسكوا بيه جداً ....زى تمسك المسيحيين الأورثوذكس بتعاليم الرسل*


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

* المشناه :

التوراة الشفاهية هي تفسير تحليلي للتوراة المدوّنة. وتفيد التقاليد الموروثة أن التوراة الشفاهية أنزلت على سيدنا موسى في جبل سيناء ، ثم نقِلت أباً عن جد بواسطة خيرة القوم والزعماء الدينيين. مع بدء القرن الثاني ق.م، وخاصة بعد تدمير الهيكل المقدس الثاني (عام 70 ميلادي)، أخذت تقاليد وتفاسير مختلفة تنتشر بين الناس، فبادرت الزعامة الدينية إلى تصنيف التفاسير وتحريرها.
 وأسفرت هذه المبادرة عن مؤلَّف قام بتحريره وتنظيمه الحاخام يهودا هاناسي (في القرن الثاني للميلاد)، وسمي المشناه ، وهي كلمة تعني "التكرار" أو "التعليم". 

والحكماء الذين ترد تعاليمهم في المشناه يُعرفون بإسم "تنائيم". واستمر عصر التنائيم، الذي تم خلاله جمع مواد المشناه، منذ تدمير الهيكل المقدس الثاني حتى بداية القرن الثالث للميلاد. 

وتنقسم المشناه إلى ستة أبواب، يضم كل منها فصولاً، يقدر عددها بـ 63 فصلاً. ويشمل كل فصل عدة فصول ثانوية، تنقسم بدورها إلى عدد متباين من التعاليم، يُعرف كل منها أيضاً باسم مشناه (جمع: مشنايوت).

هناك مواد أخرى من تلك الفترة لم تُدرج في المشناه، ولكنها توجد ضمن التوسفتا أو في التعاليم الإضافية المعروفة باسم برايتوت، والواقعة ضمن مجموعتي التلمود. وتكاد كتابة المشناه والمادة الإضافية تقتصر على اللغة العبرية.

وتُعتبر المشناه كذلك مصدراً هاماً فيما يتعلق بطقوس الهيكل المقدس والعادات والتقاليد التي كانت متبعة في تلك الفترة.

---------------------------------​
التلمود ​
حين ظهرت المشناه، قامت مجموعة من الحاخامين عُرفوا بالأمورائيم (بين القرنين الثالث والسادس للميلاد) بمناقشة هذا المؤلّف، والزيادة عليه، وإدخال التعديلات والتوفيق بين أمور كانت تبدو كأنها متناقضة. وحصيلة هذا الاجتهاد هي الجمارا . وتشكل الجمارا والمشناه معاً التلمود (جمع: تلموديم) ، وتعني هذه الكلمة: الدراسة.

في الواقع يوجد تلمودان: التلمود الأورشليمي (تمّ جمعه في أرض إسرائيل) والتلمود البابلي. ويشمل التلمود البابلي 37 من مجموع الـ 63 باباً القائمة عادياً، كما يرد فيه العديد من المؤلفات المتأخرة؛ وهو يشمل 2.5 مليون كلمة في 4,894 صفحة. أما التلمود الأورشليمي فإنه يختلف في مبناه، وهو أقصر من التلمود البابلي، بالغ الإيجاز، وقد يكون مُلغزاً احياناً، ويتركز في الأمور القانونية. أما التلمود البابلي، فإنه يحوي كمية أكبر من مواعظ الكتاب المقدس وتفسيراته، ومن الأسهل مواكبة مناقشاته.

تلتزم الجمارا عادة بمبنى المشناه، ولكنها تتفرع بالاستطراد وتداعي الأفكار إلى شؤون أخرى، وهكذا يتكون مزيج من الملاحظات ذات الطابع الحر، قد تكون في القانون أو الأخلاق أو في طرائف مختلفة.

وجاءت صياغة جزء كبير من التلمود بالآرامية، خلافاً للمشناه . ونظراً للطابع الخاص للتلمود وكونه القاعدة للإفتاءات الدينية التي ينطبق الكثير منها على الحياة اليومية، فان التفاسير بشأن هذا المؤلف وافرة وغزيرة.

والأسلوب المتبع في التلمود يتّسم بطابع المحادثة أو بأسلوب الحذف، على غرار "ملاحظات للمحاضرة". وقد تكون لنصوص التلمود، خلافاً لنصوص الكتاب المقدس، أوجُه مختلفة للقراءة، كما تكثر فيها أخطاء الناسخين، والاقتباسات غير الصحيحة، والتعابير المنمقة التي تهدف أحيانا إلى التملص من رقابة متربصة.

ويحوي كل من التلمود الأورشليمي والتلمود البابلي، إضافة إلى الهدف الديني الأساسي، معلومات هامة عن الأحداث، والعادات واللغة في ذلك العصر. لذلك، فقد كانا موضع دراسة مفصلة وعميقة من جانب دارسين محدثين في التاريخ وعلم الديانات وعلم اللغات.

بدأت عملية التنظيم المنهجي للتلمود قبل أن يظهر في صيغته النهائية في بداية القرن السادس الميلادي بعدة أجيال. وتعود أقدم المخطوطات القائمة اليوم من التلمود إلى القرن التاسع.
 وأصدر دانيال بومبرج وهو مسيحي، أول تلمود كامل مطبوع بين عامي 1520-1523. وابتكرت دار نشره شكلاً هيكلياً للتلمود ظل قائما حتى الآن دون أن يطرأ عليه أي تغيير، بما في ذلك ترتيب الصفحات والنموذج الطباعي للتفاسير الرئيسية.

إلى جانب المشناه والتلمود تراكمت مجموعة من النصوص المخصصة لتفسير الكتاب المقدس والمعروفة باسم ميدراش (جمع: ميدراشيم). وأقدم نصوص الميدراش تحوي نصوصاً تفسيرية للحكماء من عصر التنائيم. وتخوض هذه النصوص في الهلاخا (الفتاوى الشرعية) والهاجادا (الأساطير).

في عصر الأمورائيم كان تفسير التوراة يقتصر على الشؤون المتعلقة بالقصص القديمة  (هاجادا). وأهم مجموعة لتفسيرات الأمورائيم هي ميدراش رابا ، وتأتي فصوله حسب ترتيب أسفار الكتاب المقدس، وتحوي تفسيرات حسب السطور (مثلاً: بريشيت رابا - عن الخليقة) وتفسيرات أوسع تتميز بالطابع الوعظي (مثلاً : فايكرا رابا – عن اللاويين).


ما إن اكتمل إعداد المشناه ، حتى تبينت الحاجة إلى وجود  "تفسير" لها، فجاءت الجمارا. فيما بعد، حين ظهر التلمود في صيغته النهائية، اتضح أن هناك حاجة لشرح له. وتبلورت التفاسير المنظمة الأولى للتلمود (وهي تختلف عن الملاحظات المحدودة) في القرن العاشر. ويعتبر تفسير راشي ( الحاخام سليمان بن إسحاق)، من القرن الحادي عشر، أكثر المؤلفات من نوعه انتشاراً وأعظمها تأثيراً.

كتب الحاخام موسى بن ميمون (1135-1204) أول تفسير شامل للمشناه بكاملها، وهو مؤلف بالعربية تُرجم إلى العبرية في أواخر القرن الثالث عشر.

وتفاسير التلمود، بما فيه المشناه تطبع بحروف صغيرة للغاية، فتحتل نصف إن لم يكن جلّ الصفحات في مجلد عادي للتلمود. وفي صفحة عادية للتلمود، يكون نص قصير محاطاً بتفسيرين: تفسير راشي، وتفسير التوسافوت ، وهو حصيلة مجهود الحاخامين في الفترة بين القرنين الثاني عشر والرابع عشر. ويشير هؤلاء إلى مواضع أخرى في التلمود لإيضاح أمور يبدو أن فيها التباساً. وفي هوامش الصفحة، تحيط بالتفاسير المذكورة تصحيحات للنصوص، وإشارات إلى نصوص من الكتاب المقدس، وملاحظات تخصصية مختلفة.*


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*الأخت  girl_in_jesus*



> *وهو أن التلمود أصبح لدى اليهود في مكانة التوراة، وأحياناً قدموه عليها.*



*هذا كلام غير صحيح بالمرة ولا علاقة له بالواقع فأن نقول أن التلمود هو بمكانة التوراة هذا هرطقة وغير منطق والسبب هو أن التوراة الأسفار الخمسة هي كلام الرب وهي منزلة من السماء أما التلمود فقد أوضحنا كيف ظهر ولماذا ،  إضافة إلى أن  المشناه و التلمود كانا  لا يشكلان بأي حال مجموعة قوانين. ونظراً إلى أن الزعامة الدينية والجمهور العادي في زمن التلمود  كانوا معنيين بمثل هذه المجموعة للأغراض الدينية ولإدارة الطوائف المستقلة ، فقد قامت الزعامة الدينية في فترة ما بعد التلمود بتطوير نوع من "التحكيم"، سار في مسارين: الأسئلة والأجوبة من ناحية  و وضع مجموعة الفتاوى والشرائع  الرسمية من ناحية ثانية . ويستهدف كل من المسارين إدخال تحسينات على التلمود وصياغته في شرائع واضحة في مجال السلوك الديني والمدني، تكون مصحوبة برسائل ذات صفة روحية وأخلاقية. وبالتالي نجد أن التلمود بحد ذاته لم يكن يوماً ولا حتى الآن  قادر على يكون بمثابتها ومن يقول غير ذلك لا يعرف فعلاً ما هي التوراة وما هو التلمود  ..

التوراة تتلى في كل صلاة في الكنيس وتحفظ كثير من آياتها  عن ظهر قلب ولا يخلو بيت منها في حين أن التلمود يدرس في المعاهد الدينية والجامعات ويكون قريباً من الحاخامات  والقضاة والمشرعين والدارسين أكثر من عامة المؤمنين  وكثيرون يدرسون التلمود ويطلعون عليه ككتاب تاريخي واجتماعي إضافة إلى مكانته الدينية خاصة أن التلمود الأصلي كتاب ضخم  مكتوب بلغة صعبة على الشخص العادي ويحتاج لتفسيرات وترجمات مبسطة و هي المتداولة اليوم ...*



> *غير أنه ظهر في العراق، في القرن الثامن الميلادي، مذهب ترأسه عنان بن داود، وعرف بمذهب القرّائين، ورفض هؤلاء التلمود جملة وتفصيلاً. ومن هنا جاء اسم مذهبهم "قراؤون"، لأن يهود العالم الإسلامي كانوا يطلقون على التوراة اسم "الِمقْرا"، ولعل ذلك كان من تأثير الثقافة الإسلامية، فالـ "مقرا"، معنى واشتقاقاً يقابل لفظ القرآن(55) ولأنهم لا يؤمنون إلا بالمقرا أي التوراة فهم القراؤون، ولذلك يرفضون التلمود.*




*واضح إذاً أنك نقلت الموضوع من منتدى أو موقع  إسلامي وأنا حذرت كثيراً من هذا الأمر فلا يجب الثقة بأي شيء يقدمه العرب لأنه ببساطة ممزوج بأكاذيب وأضاليل وحتى أساليب الكتابة والتقديم لا تصلح للقراءة  ....

فالقراؤون هم طائفة يهودية صغيرة  وليسوا فئة منفصلة معادية لليهودية ولكنهم يختلفون في نقطة ولكنها ليست رفض التلمود جملة وتفصيلاً  كما أوردت ، بل هم يرفضون فقط اعتباره مصدر للتشريع ويعتمدون عل التوراة كمصدر ( وحيد )  للتشريع ويلتزمون حرفياً بالتوراة ، والتلمود بالنسبة لهم كما قلنا ككتاب له طابع تاريخي واجتماعي وصورة صادقة عن المجتمع اليهودي في العهود الأولى ولا يمكن لأحد أن ينكره  ولكنهم لا يعتبرونه  مصدر للتشريع بالنسبة لهم  ، وبالتالي لهم محاكم شرعية خاصة بهم تفصل في قضاياهم والدولة ضمنت لهم حرية العبادة الكاملة  وعدد القرائين اليوم بضعة آلاف منتشرين في مدن ومناطق  الرملة و أشدود و بئير شيفا ....

ولا علاقة للقرّائين بقرآن محمد  وهذه تفاهة تشبيه هذا بذاك  فلا علاقة لهم بالثقافة المحمدية أبدية ، بل هم تيار ديني فكري يهودي اتخذ إطار معين مثله مثل كثير من الجماعات الدينية المسيحية التي شكلت مكانة ووجود خاص بها مختلف بعض الشيء  مع التيارات المسيحية الكبيرة   .....

-------------------------​
أما دور موسى بن ميمون  أو  ( هرامبام ) فهو من  وضع المؤلف "مشنيه توراه ".
 هذا الاسم في حد ذاته يشير إلى تكرار التوراة الشفاهية ، وجاءت صياغته بالعبرية المميزة للمشناه. وعنصر الإبداع في مشنيه تورا يكمن في أنه يتطلع لأن يكون قائماً في حد ذاته. وكان هارامبام يعتقد بأنه بعد أن يصبّ التلمود كله في فتاوى حاسمة، لن يحتاج اليهود إلى أي مؤلف سوى المشنيه تورا .

تعرض عمل موسى بن ميمون (هرامبام) لنقد شديد من بعض الأوساط بسبب ما اعتبروه تسرعاً  من جانبه في بعض النواحي . وخلال القرون التي تلت صدور مؤلَّفه، عكف الكثيرون من المهاجمين، والمدافعين والمعلقين الحياديين على فحص ومناقشة المصادر التي استند إليها في بعض فتاواه ، ولكنه لم يذكرها. هذه العملية في حد ذاتها فعلت فعلاً معاكساً لما طمح إليه  هارامبام في أن يكون مشنيه توراه هو مصدر التشريع الوحيد غير أن  الطوائف اليهودية عامةً باستثناء اليهود الذين عاشوا في اليمن، رفضوا مجموعة قوانينه على أنها المصدر الوحيد لفتاوى الهالاخا ولم يتم اعتمادها .*


----------



## Bino (7 ديسمبر 2006)

أخت مايا.... استفسار صغير من فضلك
أنا أعلم ان موسى بن ميمون يطلق عليه اسم " ميمونديس " mimonides  أو Rambam 
فهل " هرامبام " هو الاسم العبرى له ؟


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*نعم أنا قصدت الحاخام موشيه (موسى ) بن ميمون أو Rambam  وهو اختصار لاسمه وهو مأخوذ من الأحرف الأولى لـ  : Rabbi Moshe Ben Maimon

ويعرف الحاخام موشيه بن ميمون بـ The Rambam  وأداة التعريف The  أو  (الـ  ) بالعبرية هي  ( ها ) أو هاء مفتوحة ... لذلك قلت ( هرمبام ) *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *الأخت  girl_in_jesus*
> *هذا كلام غير صحيح بالمرة ولا علاقة له بالواقع
> *
> *واضح إذاً أنك نقلت الموضوع من منتدى أو موقع  إسلامي وأنا حذرت كثيراً من هذا الأمر فلا يجب الثقة بأي شيء يقدمه العرب لأنه ببساطة ممزوج بأكاذيب وأضاليل وحتى أساليب الكتابة والتقديم لا تصلح للقراءة  ....
> .*



*شكرا لتوضيحك عزيزتى مايا

وانا لم انقل هذا الكلام من منتدى و انا راجعته مره اخرى ووجدت انه اسلامى ولكن هذا من كتاب ((لغات الرسل واصول الرسالات))  وليس مقال وكتبه  كل من::
د. عبد العزيز بنعبد الله 
د. أحمد شحلان  
د. عبد العزيز شهبر 
د. محمد المختار ولد اباه 
د. هبة نايل بركات 
 وهذا رابطه

http://www.isesco.org.ma/pub/ARABIC/Langues/page13.htm

وانا قمت بالبحث فى جوجل لانى احتاجه فى دراستى و وجدت هذا 
وشكرا لأضاحك 
...*


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*عزيزتي ..

أنا واثقة أنك تعرفين كيف يكتب العرب عن اليهودية وما يوردونه دائماً يحتاج لوضع نقاط شك كثيرة وخطوط ، لذلك أتمنى منك إن كنت تهتمين بهذه الموضوع وتحتاجين لمعلومات فأتمنى أن تبحثي باللغة الإنجليزية ، وإن واجهت أي فكرة  صعبة ولم تكن واضحة فيما يتعلق بالعقيدة أو الشريعة أو الكتب المقدسة أو الترجمات وغيرها فأنا سأساعدك بكل سرور ،  لكن لا تدخلي مواقع عربية أو تشتبيهن أن الكتاب فيها  مسلمين حتى لو كانوا مسبوقين بحرف ( د ) دكتور فهم قالب واحد لا يتغيرون ، نحن في عصر حرية المعرفة والمعلومات المتاحة للجميع ولا داعي أن نحصر أنفسنا في مرجع واحد و تحت رحمة تلك  المواقع .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكرآ يا 

مينا 

و

لايت بلو

و

جيرل أن جيسس

و

أبانوب سدراك

و 

مايا

شكرآ ليكم كلكم معلومات جديدة علية خالص 

الرب يباركم*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *عزيزتي ..
> 
> أنا واثقة أنك تعرفين كيف يكتب العرب عن اليهودية وما يوردونه دائماً يحتاج لوضع نقاط شك كثيرة وخطوط ، لذلك أتمنى منك إن كنت تهتمين بهذه الموضوع وتحتاجين لمعلومات فأتمنى أن تبحثي باللغة الإنجليزية ، وإن واجهت أي فكرة  صعبة ولم تكن واضحة فيما يتعلق بالعقيدة أو الشريعة أو الكتب المقدسة أو الترجمات وغيرها فأنا سأساعدك بكل سرور ،  لكن لا تدخلي مواقع عربية أو تشتبيهن أن الكتاب فيها  مسلمين حتى لو كانوا مسبوقين بحرف ( د ) دكتور فهم قالب واحد لا يتغيرون ، نحن في عصر حرية المعرفة والمعلومات المتاحة للجميع ولا داعي أن نحصر أنفسنا في مرجع واحد و تحت رحمة تلك  المواقع .*



*اعرف جيدا كيف يكتب بعض العرب عن اليهود ولكن ليس جميعهم ولذلك نشرتها هنا لكى اتأكد من هذا الكلام  و بأذن المسيح ان اردت شيئ اخر سأبحث فى كذا مرجع بالعربيه والانجليزيه
وانا اردت شيئ لا اتردد انى اطلب منكى  لانك اخت لنا ولديكى اكثر درايه ..

--------------------------

شكرا لمرورك يا فراشه

سلام ونعمه*


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
يا جماعة انا عندي سوال انا سمعت ان التلمود هو التاريخ الياهودي المدون هل هذا صحيح 
و ياريت لو حد يعرف يجيب النسخة الكاملة من التلمود  بالعربي و الانجليزي او احدهما شكرا صلوا من اجلي


----------



## Coptic Man (8 ديسمبر 2006)

*انا مبسوط خالص اني الموضوع عجبكم*

*وشكرا لاضافاتكم الجميلة*


----------



## mick75 (8 ديسمبر 2006)

abanoub_sedrak قال:


> *و احنا بنشوف ان الاخوه البروستانت معندهمش طقس القداس لكن مجرد كسر الخبز و ده لانهم مبيهتموش بتعاليم الرسل و بيكتفوا بتعاليم السيد المسيح و تعاليم بولس و بطرس و يعقوب و يوحنا اللى مكتوبه فى الكتاب المقدس بس*




صديقي العزيز هذا الكلام خاطئ جداً ..و اسمحلي الانجيليون يهتمون
بالمسيح لانه الكنيسة و يؤيدون كلامهم بالإنجيل كاملاً
و الرجاء فلنتوقف عن التخويف و التخوين ..كلنا مسيحيون و لو اختلفت طقوسنا 
تذكروا المسيح


----------



## kimo14th (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اختلاف الطقوس مفيهوش مشكله 

لكن اختلاف عقائد هو كل المشكله


----------



## Bino (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الحبيب mick 75
اعتقد انك فهمتنى خطئاً .... الذى قلته فى كلامى أن الانجليين لا يعترفون بالتقليد الشفوى التناقل بل يكتفون بوصايا الانجيل فقط
و هذه معلومه صحيح 100 % 
أما كونهم يهتمون بالمسيح فمن منا لا يهتم بالمسيح ؟؟؟؟

تخويف تخوين !!!!
ما أغرب هذه الكلمات...انا أذهب لكنائس انجيليه عديده و مواظب على اجتماع الاحد و كسر الخبز فى احداها و مع ذلك لم أسمع هذه الكلمات مطلقاً


----------



## Bino (10 ديسمبر 2006)

عزيزى الملك العقرب....
انا لدى نسخه انجليزيه من التلمود لكن مساحتها 10 mg و لذلك لم أستطع رفعها
لكن سأبحث لك عن الرابط و أضعه فى المنتدى ليقرأه الجميع


----------



## Fadie (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*The Babylonian Talmud
*


----------



## Bino (11 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً للاخ فادى على اللينك دهو ده موقع تانى رائع جداً بيتكلم عن الديانه اليهوديه و كل ما يتعلق بهاو ده اللينك الخاص بالتلمود : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talmud


----------



## عبدة (18 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا الموضوع قديم وجديد فى نفس الوقت والعم بالشى احسن من الجهل عنه اقرر شكرى


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع رااااااااااااااائع
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا كوبتك مان لموضوعك الجميل  والمفيد 
وشكرا لكل من أضاف معلومة لهذا الموضوع الشيق والرائع
فعلا معلومات جدية ومهمة
الرب يبارككم​*


----------

